# تسابيح الصوم الكبير كاملة للشماس بولس ملاك +الحان الالام وليلة الأبوغالمسيس



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2010)

تسابيح الصوم المقدس 
كااااااااااااملة 
بصوت بولس ملاك ​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/16965564/Gread_Lent_Maday7.rar​ 

+​ 

البوم ​ 

كنوز الصوم​ 

للشماس ​ 

بولس ملاك​ 


وفية الحان وتراتيل خاصة بالصوم المقدس​ 


التحميل​ 




مقدمة​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39943577.../0_online.html​ 

أخطأت أخطأت​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39943321.../1_online.html​ 

ارحمنا يا الله ثم ارحمنا​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39860823.../2_online.html​ 

الصوم الصوم للنفس ثبات​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39860828.../3_online.html​ 

الصوم نور مشرق دائم​ 
http://www.4shared. com/file/3986540.../4_online.html​ 

المزمور بلحن توزيع الأيام​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39941882...5_ online.html​ 

إنجيل الكنوز​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39942841.../6_online.html​ 

مرد الأنجيل​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/39943576...7_online. html​ 




+​ 


الحان و تماجيد طقص الصوم الكبير للشماس بولس ملاك ​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/39950367/6f7a9281/Gread_Lent_Maday7.html​


+​ 
_الحان الصوم الكبير - فريق الشهيد أبو فام_
_روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة_​ 

_+ + + توزيع سبوت و أحاد الصوم الكبير عربي - المزمور 150 + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40734147...20/01-___.html_​ 


_+ + + ثيؤتوكية السبت بالقطع العربي - تسبحة عشية أحاد الصوم + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40735879...e/02-____.html_​ 


_+ + + ذكصولوجية الصوم الكبير قبطي - تي نستيا + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40736158...f7b/03-__.html_​ 


_+ + + نيف سنتي + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40736478/eced2f12/04-_.html_​ 


_+ + + لحن إنثو تيه تي شوري + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40737040...a/05-____.html_​ 


_+ + + قراءات + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40737456/81df07f2/06-.html_​ 


_+ + + مرد الأنجيل لأيام الصوم الكبير + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40737635...a0/07-___.html_​ 


_+ + + مرد الأبراكسيس لسبوت و أحاد الصوم الكبير + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40737845...6d/08-___.html_​ 


_+ + + تين أوؤشت + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40737927...2f0/09-__.html_​ 


_+ + + لحن أبين تشويس - محير مغالو + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40738185...b8/10-___.html_​ 


_+ + + مرد إنجيل سبوت و أحاد الصوم الكبير + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40738364...ce/11-___.html_​ 


_+ + + أسبسمس آدام الصوم عربي-لأنك لا تشاء + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40738536...12-___-__.html_​ 


_+ + + مديحة الصوم الصوم للنفس ثبات بلحن الآحاد + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40808893...13-______.html_​ 


_+ + + قراءات + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40738709/36324029/14-.html_​ 


_+ + + مديحة أبانا الذي في السموات بلحن أيام الصوم + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40739168...5-_______.html_​ 


_+ + + لحن بي ماي رومي عربي + + +_
_-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-_
_http://www.4shared.com/file/40810109...1/16-____.html_​ 



+
الحااااااااااااااااااااااااااان​ 
*جمعة الآلام*
*1- مردات الطروحات*
*2- لحن اوكاتي كاسيس*
*3- لحن بيك اثرونوس*
*4- لحن افتشي نون*
*5- لحن فاي ايطاف*
*6- مقدمة الإبركسيس*
*7- لحن طاي شوري الحزايني*
*8- لحن تي شوري الحزايني*
*9- بولس الساعة السادسة*
*10- قطع الساعة السادسة*
*11- لحن امونوجنيس*
*12- لحن اجيوس الحزايني*
*13- أمانة اللص*
*14- بولس الساعة التاسعة*
*15- قطع الساعة التاسعة*
*16- لحن كي ايبرتو*
*17- لحن غولغوثا*​ 
و 
الحان خاصة 
*بليلة الأبوغالمسيس*
*1- أنوك بيه بي كوجي*
*2- أنا الصغير*
*3- مرد الهوس الثالث قبطي و عربي*
*4- الابصالية الواطس*
*5- مديح سبت الفرح*
*6- مزمور باكر سبت الفرح*
*7- بولس باكر سبت الفرح*
*8- اريبو ازموا*
*9- من له أذنان للسمع*
*10- لحن الأسباط*
*11- لحن الأحجار*
*12- البولس*
*13- مزمور القداس*
*14- الاسبسمس*
*15- جزء من توزيع باكر سبت الفرح*​ 

​ 
​


----------



## agaphy2010 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسي agaphy2010 ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## soso-83 (7 مارس 2011)

*مــــــــــــــــــيرسى
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## soso-83 (7 مارس 2011)

*مــــــــــــــــــيرسى
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي سوسو ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 مارس 2011)

مجهود متميز جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2011)

أجمل تقييم للموضوع الرائع
شكرا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

*ميرسي استاذي ع مرورك وتقييمك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## bashir tekla (22 فبراير 2016)

رجا محبه الحان الصىوم مش عارف احملها


----------

